# Older Briggs on an Ariens st824?



## Trailbruizer (Apr 10, 2013)

I picked up a really clean Ariens st824 with out an engine (engine threw a rod) I've been in the hunt for a donor engine and came across an older Briggs 8hp from a snowblower with a broken auger. I'm still waiting on pictures, but I'm curious if anyone knows it Briggs had the same mounting bolt pattern as Tecumseh's do? Both are single shafts. Any other concerns? I've never ran an older Briggs snow engine, so I'm kind of excited. The guy is asking $30 for the engine and he said it ran great 2 years about when it went into storage after the auger broke.


----------



## minitrk (Dec 26, 2012)

It should bolt right up as the Ariens has a few different engine mount holes. After sitting for 2 years be ready to clean or rebuild the carb. Never had a Briggs snow engine, but plenty of regular old 5+hp ones and never had a complaint about them.


----------



## Trailbruizer (Apr 10, 2013)

I tried to attach a picture, but the engine is on what looks to be a very old simplicity snow away. I'm not sure I'm too excited considering the potential age. Anyone have any thoughts to the year of this thing?
I have mid 70's ariens with a 7hp on it that I was thinking of using on the newer blower. I also have a 5hp that I've rebuilt that I could use on the st824, I'm just concerned the 5 won't have enough power... Decisions decisions.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Briggs*

If the bolt holes align, the engine output shaft aligns and is the right size and nothing interferes then about the only other thing to consider is the engine controls. I suspect to use the Briggs will be relatively easy. The 5 on the other hand (based on the ones I've worked on) I suspect would be both under powered and use different mounting holes. If clones can be substituted for Tecumseh's then why not a Briggs?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The old briggs are great engines. for the bolt pattern I just took a 5 hp briggs off a tiller and a 6 hp tecumseh bolted exactly in its place.

Whats broken on the auger? those machines dont have an auger gear box. Should be a chain drive from the left side into the auger housing. 

It might be worth keeping it whole, the machines with impellers that runs parallel to the auger work fantastic.


----------



## Trailbruizer (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not sure whats wrong with the actual blower. I'm going to pick up the motor tomorrow. Its tempting to take the whole machine, which I might still do because its pretty neat looking and might make a good restoration job down the road. One of the pictures the seller sent me looked like an issue with the sprocket to drive the auger.


----------



## Trailbruizer (Apr 10, 2013)

I picked up the engine today. The old simplicity had a broken impeller which was cast aluminum. I'm in the process of cleaning the carb and soaking the old pulley. A quick dry fit brought to light that I will need to drill new mounting holes. Also the muffler on the engine will either need its angle changed or swapped out completely as its almost hitting the chute. Better make sure it runs good before I get the Ariens full of more holes!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is a nice 72!!


----------



## Trailbruizer (Apr 10, 2013)

I cleaned the carb on the Briggs and got the engine to run. I do have a few issues with the engine. The gas tank leaks, I found a small crack that I will either weld or jb weld. I also have a gasket leak between the intake manifold and the carb. Plus the recoil needs a little rewind. My main concern is I found some scratches on the cylinder walls. There was some carbon build up on the valves and head. I'm not sure how well the scratches can be seen in the picture, but I would like some opinions on them. I have $20 into this engine and am not afraid to walk away from it. I don't want to put a lot of money into it seeing how harbor freight is right down the road with a Predator engine sitting on the shelf. The picture of the blower is the project, the engine mounted on it is the 5hp tecumseh that getting put back together.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

If you can't feel the scratch with your fingernail and the bore is not out of spec, I would hone the cylinder and put a new set of rings (if yours are worn) in it if you want to use this engine.

If you don't have a hone or the rings are more than 20 dollars I would not use that engine. 

If this setup is a single pulley setup, I would swap in a predator engine when they have them on sale for 99 dollars. 

That 8/24 will like the 212cc predator better than that 5hp Briggs Flathead


----------

